# Train Set Bungalow - April 2014 - Cambridgeshire



## billygroat (May 20, 2014)

This bunglaow sits alongside a level crossing, recently vacated I think, calendar up was last year.

The resident was obviously a train/dog lover/hoarder, retired postman with poor health.

I believe the bungalow was being cleared as the back rooms were almost empty.

A sad little place, I dont think the guy left the sofa much, perhaps spending his whole day there with his dogs. 

Having driven here I only realised the camera was by the front door when I looked for it, my trusty but not so sharp mobile came to the rescue!



Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Train station bungalow by billygroat, on Flickr


Full set here 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2014)

Wow what a find! That's lovely!
A lovely set of photos too, you should be well happy with that!


----------



## tumble112 (May 20, 2014)

This an excellent report, you have given us a proper guided tour of the house and captured the atmosphere nicely also. Good pictures with your mobile.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 20, 2014)

Fantastic find, lots of bits and bobs to look at!
Loving the train set and and black and white photo's 
Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (May 20, 2014)

just when I was getting bored of certain locations, this new find pops up and wow what a find!  I have always said if you keep searching something decent pops up, glad you got inspired


----------



## old goat (May 20, 2014)

Great find,love the beer mats !


----------



## Onmyown (May 20, 2014)

Amazing,fair play.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 20, 2014)

Your mobile did well you got some great shots & somebody must have liked their home made jam!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 20, 2014)

Excellent find.really loving this place.thank you.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (May 20, 2014)

Great place


----------



## billygroat (May 20, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Your mobile did well you got some great shots & somebody must have liked their home made jam!



I think they liked to buy it... Not sure any was eaten hehe


----------



## cunningplan (May 20, 2014)

Great photos and find, its always good to see something new. Thanks for posting


----------



## redT1ger (May 20, 2014)

superb find


----------



## Ghostrecon (May 21, 2014)

Great find, hope someone finds a home for the models, shame to see them just being thrown away


----------



## The Elusive (May 21, 2014)

Awww so sad that he left something he spent so much time on, and the photos lovely find though


----------



## skankypants (May 21, 2014)

Great find...hats off for that


----------



## The Wombat (May 22, 2014)

Good report
interesting stuff, thanks for sharing


----------

